# Completely Clear Droppings?



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Today I noticed that Yoko had a _completely_ clear poop. No sign of feces or urates, just urine. Is this normal or should I call the vet? Thanks!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is called polyuria. There can be a number of causes: stress, excessive vegetable or fruit intake, kidney disorders, food allergies, diabetes, and virus infections. I would observe yoko for a while and only only if the droppings are consistent would I involve a vet. Stress and diet are the most common causes.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay, thank you! I'm seeing how it goes... hopefully she's alright, her droppings were all normal until now. 
*EDIT:* Yoko just pooped and now it's back to normal... I guess that's a good sign!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Mom's little guy Moe has had watery poos on occasion, after certain visitors have been there, She has learned to steer those two or three people clear of his area of the house now. I have never understood why some people have to be right up in a bird's face, demanding they say certain words.

Once she removed his stress, he hasn't had them since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2015)

This happens every now and then with my tiel also... usually in the mornings.

It always goes away after a couple poops. I'm just thankful he hasn't ever done it while on my shoulder when it's like that!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi gets that when she eats too many veggies or when she is stressed out. Every time I have to wrap her in a towel and clip her nails she will poo out one of those. :lol:

Thanks to Darkel, I now know it's called polyuria. I just called it clear droppings or water droppings! :rofl:


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Never be surprised what you can learn by opening a book.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Darkel777 said:


> Never be surprised what you can learn by opening a book.


Very true!


----------

